# شريط ترانيم افراح _ افراحنا معاك



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*شريط أفراحنا معاك*
*للمرنم دافيد عادل*
*ترانيم مسيحية  للأفراح*

*مقدمة*
*وقت الفرح*
*ربنا وسطينا*
*لتكن عيناك*
*دى محبة فى  قلوبنا*
*لا تنسانا*
*شعبك شعبى*
*بنحبك يارب*
*انت يارب اللى  مجمعنا*

*لتحميل الألبوم كامل*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?c3ewh5teclhrdrp*
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*تسلم ايديكي روكا

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسى ليكى يا روكا
جارى التحميل ...
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## +جوارجيوس+ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*تسلم ايدك ياروكا هانم ربنا يفرح ايامك*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*ميرسى خااااااااااااااالص تاسونى
ربنا يعوضكم
*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*ميرسى جدا روكــــــا يا قمر على الشريط*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تسلم ايديكي روكا
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*


*ميرسي ميكي*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ميرسى ليكى يا روكا
> جارى التحميل ...
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> ​


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

+جوارجيوس+ قال:


> *تسلم ايدك ياروكا هانم ربنا يفرح ايامك*
> ​


*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *ميرسى خااااااااااااااالص تاسونى
> ربنا يعوضكم
> *​


*ميرسي ابو تربو*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> *ميرسى جدا روكــــــا يا قمر على الشريط*​


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*نورتي*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا لمجهودك
الرب يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا لمجهودك
> الرب يباركك


*ميرسي ليك نورتني*​


----------

